# My Golden can't swim



## Elisabeth Kazup

That is so cute! Reminds me of a kid doing cannon balls instead of swimming sedately like grown ups do. I think he's just have fun with the water!


----------



## Capt Jack

Too funny!!!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Lucky used to do that and a few times he got a fish that way.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

So cute and funny, thanks for sharing.


----------



## momtoMax

That's adorable!! They are such funny dogs, aren't they?


----------



## Suni52

Thanks everyone. She's such a spaz in the water, but she loves it so much!!!!! She's just so happy when she's "swimming". I think some day I'm going to have to get in there with her and hold up her hind end and get her to realize that she needs to kick her back legs.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Thanks for the smile this morning  That was just adorable.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you for sharing and smile this morning.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for sharing video! It's hilarious! Bless her, looks like she's having fun anyway


----------



## GoldenMum

That is adorable.......she's a bunny hopper!


----------



## 3 goldens

Tht is so darn funny. Had to call hubby in to watchit and he laughed and laughed.
I suspect if Honey EVER got in water, she would be about the same. She doesn't ven want to be in wet grass, so not much cahnce of getting her into the water.


----------



## Shutterwolf

That brought a big smile to my face, thank you. I needed that today.


----------



## luvbuzz

:greenboun:greenbounLoved it


----------



## janababy

That is too cute. Did look like he was having a good time. LOL!!!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Too funny.Sounds like the humans are having a good time as well.


----------



## sandirandy

What a great video!! They are so happy just living - she is swimming in her own magical way! Too cute!


----------



## Caesar's Buddy

Hilarious, made me smile. Pat


----------



## brens29

Ohh how funny, looks like she is having so much fun playing.


----------



## mooselips

Sure looks like she likes the water!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Radarsdad

Won't be long and she will swimming like a fish. She's just learning how to get her water wings. She will be *flying* into it soon.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

OMG! Hilarious!!!!!


----------



## baumgartml16

That is so funny..I was actually laughing at loud at work!  Can't wait to go home and show my husband!


----------



## Wendy427

So cute!! I finally had a chance to view this (can't at work). Looks like she's doing the Butterfly stroke!


----------



## toliva

She's crazy! LOL! I loved that, thank you for posting


----------



## Suni52

Thanks guys. So, do you think there is any hope for her?


----------



## Radarsdad

GET HER BACK IN THE WATER AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. She's got a lot of hope.


----------



## oakleysmommy

Adorable! She will be swimming in no time just keep her practicing. When I taught Oakley to swim in our then pool I would hold him,walk out to the middle of the pool and release him but kept my hand under his stomach as he swam to the steps..wish we still had a pool he would run and leap right in after his ball


----------



## Suni52

Well...... I'm glad I took this footage, because we took her swimming today and I think she figured it out. She didn't look anywhere near as goofy.


----------



## ArthurFonzer

This is simply superb! HAHA, Thank you for showing me this!!!


----------

